# Snipersling ACE



## deltabravo86a (Dec 3, 2021)

I bought the ACE slingshot from Snipersling .
Absolutely love it it’s made from aviation aluminium and has carbon fibre scales and extremely easy to install bands.
Very nice little slingshot.
Snipersling are a great company to deal with and quick with posting their orders out.
Their overall service is great and they are very friendly and quick to answer any questions via email.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shooter!


----------



## deltabravo86a (Dec 3, 2021)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Nice shooter!


Yeh it’s well built looks awesome and shoots great awesome addition to my collection


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

That's a great looking color combo


----------



## deltabravo86a (Dec 3, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> That's a great looking color combo


Thanks.Snipersling has some awesome products!!! I’m thinking of ordering one of the S robins from them soon!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice looking


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Fantastic looking sling…..they have one that looks like the Punisher skull (kinda) that I’d like to have, but I cannot bring myself to pay 140+ for it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Fantastic looking sling…..they have one that looks like the Punisher skull (kinda) that I’d like to have, but I cannot bring myself to pay 140+ for it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes a very neat frame just extremely expensive. But then again there are people who charge more for even less than that.


----------



## deltabravo86a (Dec 3, 2021)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Fantastic looking sling…..they have one that looks like the Punisher skull (kinda) that I’d like to have, but I cannot bring myself to pay 140+ for it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve seen that one looks awesome!


----------

